# Speedy Stitcher



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Today I got the traded, Speedy Stitcher Awl from DH. (Thanks DH). I think every house must have one.

















_

_"The history of Stewart Manufacturing dates back to 1909 with the patent of the Speedy Stitcher Sewing Awl. Francis Stewart, a prolific inventor introduced the SS to the marketplace, where it has remained in constant demand for nearly a century.

A true American classic, the simplicity and efficiency of the original design remains unchanged in 2008.

Mr. Stewart's friend and business associate John J. Hussey assumed control of Stewart in the 1950's and continued to offer the same high quality sewing awl until 2000 when his daughter, Sheila Hussey Kelleher relocated the company from Massachusetts to New York." (text copied from www.speedystitcher.com)


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

That's beautiful.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Great tool! Used one for years.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Very nice. I have an awl very similar to that except the spool is held down near the "head" of the unit, rather than in the handle. One of the most useful tools ever made for the "do-it-yourselfer."


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I have one like yours Pelleteer, never could figure out how to use it?
Philly


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

I got my speedy Stitcher in 1976 from Sears. I made many knife sheaths, some holsters and a quiver or two. I have also used it to fix stitching in my convertible top. It is a must have tool for me. Does a great lock stitch.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

philly said:


> I have one like yours Pelleteer, never could figure out how to use it?
> Philly


Philly, I used a separate string to thread through each loop as it was pushed through the leather, then pulled the loop back in until it was inside the leather. Then just rinse and repeat until desired results are achieved.


----------



## Eddie_T (Mar 5, 2011)

I had one for years, loaned it to my son and it hasn't found its way home yet. I purchased it to sew a rear window into an Austin Healey 3000. I loaned it to repair a Miata top. I have used it to repair belts, sew holsters, sheaths and whatever.

Thanks for the post, it reminds me to get a replacement. The waxed thread might also prove useful in tying bands.


----------



## Eddie_T (Mar 5, 2011)

I lucked up and won one off E-Bay for $9.99+ $3.75 shipping.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Your Lucky, I think that package includes extra thread and needles


----------

